# my very small collection



## Karlie (Sep 10, 2005)

hm.. i own two mac things.. yes very small but this is my whole collection..well here it goes...


----------



## deathcabber (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice stash...less is more! Trust me, how I wish I could actually hit pan on some products like you are.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 10, 2005)

ita! that's a nice stash there hon, and used well too!


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 10, 2005)

that's nice!!! it quality not quantity right! it looks like you use all your products which is very good!


----------



## stella. (Sep 10, 2005)

In picture #3, is that gold palette by EL?

Unfortunately, I have the Maybelline one above it. I hate it, and it sucks! I don't really use it, but the color fades for me in a few minutes. It doesn't even show up.


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Sep 10, 2005)

Very nice stash. In picture # 2 is that rimmel creme blush? I know the exist but I can't seem to find them anywhere.


----------



## xiahe (Sep 10, 2005)

nice stash.  is that some Maybelline Color Delights Cream Shadow that I spotted?

 how does that stuff work out?  I've been wanting to try it in Celestial Skies or Sunrise Shimmer because the colors look so pretty in the pot...but I'm also somewhat unsure because I'm not a big fan of cream shadows.


----------



## Karlie (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xiahe* 
_nice stash.  is that some Maybelline Color Delights Cream Shadow that I spotted?

 how does that stuff work out?  I've been wanting to try it in Celestial Skies or Sunrise Shimmer because the colors look so pretty in the pot...but I'm also somewhat unsure because I'm not a big fan of cream shadows._

 

i dont really like it it creases and takes for ever to dry. but i do use it has a base color for my eye shadows.  


thanks to all of you!


----------



## Karlie (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoe Crazy* 
_Very nice stash. In picture # 2 is that rimmel creme blush? I know the exist but I can't seem to find them anywhere._

 
no its not the cream shadow. but try walmart thats where i got mine. walmart or walgreens


----------



## Karlie (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stella.* 
_In picture #3, is that gold palette by EL?

Unfortunately, I have the Maybelline one above it. I hate it, and it sucks! I don't really use it, but the color fades for me in a few minutes. It doesn't even show up._

 

umm i dont know it came with a bunch of stuff i got it for chirstmas .. and yeh i dont use it anymore i use the bright green sometimes.. but moest of the time i forget it have it


----------

